# Regional Forums > International > Europe >  breeders in europe

## mrportela

hi everyone, i'm looking to find a super pastel female for my fire male, but i'm in portugal, so can you guys name some european breeders so i can check out theyr sites?

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

These guys are in London http://www.crystalpalacereptiles.com/index.php

----------


## mrportela

> These guys are in London http://www.crystalpalacereptiles.com/index.php


 Thank you. any more?

----------


## Robs

http://newenglandreptile.com/nerd/

and

http://www.ms-reptilien.de/

----------


## SKReptiles*de

maybe Austrian Reptiles
www.austrianreptiles.com

or Freek Nuyt
www.fnreptiles.com

or Theo Verheul
www.snakings.nl

If you need more, I could search for some more  :Wink:

----------


## dgring

> These guys are in London http://www.crystalpalacereptiles.com/index.php


Ya, im in UK so i can vouch for these guys, theres also http://ballpythonsrus.co.uk who are also in UK.

----------


## dgring

> http://*newengland*reptile.com/nerd/
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.ms-reptilien.de/


new england is in the US not uk, that is just regular england, NERD is a US breeder, the PO is askin for eurapean breeders

----------

